# From 'New Leaf' to 'Happy Home Designer'



## Candy83 (Sep 17, 2015)

Does anyone imagine he or she is going to stop playing "Animal Crossing: New Leaf" once he or she is into playing "Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer"?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Sep 17, 2015)

'm not sure whether I will or not. But even if I do, it'll only be temporarily.


----------



## Envy (Sep 17, 2015)

Truth be told I stopped playing New Leaf a looongggg time ago - like a month or two after it came out. Just can't hold my attention anymore, sadly. =(


----------



## Candy83 (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm curious as to what people figure they will do.

There's no motivation beyond that.

I was wondering this about myself. (I've been playing since August 2013.) It occurs to me that I may not be alone.

It addressed one version of "Animal Crossing" … and the question about whether the next version ["Happy Home Designer"] will move people to it and, as a result, that they would leave behind the current version ["New Leaf"].


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 22, 2015)

i dont think so. i still have tons of work to do in new leaf. i still have to landscape my main town, but before i could finish, i bought another copy. now im either cycling villagers or landscaping. and i dont think happy home will be a long term game like new leaf. once you're done with all the villagers' home, youre done with the game, i think?


----------



## moonflow (Sep 24, 2015)

i dont think i'll quit playing new leaf since the two games have totally different ideas surrounding them


----------



## HHoney (Sep 24, 2015)

Going to play both.  I'm getting all excited about theme towns; somehow it is keeping me going.

Happy Home Designer is going to be totally different. I'm worried the animals will quickly say all the same things since this game was rushed to be pushed out. I hope I can still enjoy all the cute things they say in Happy Home Designer!


----------



## Megan. (Sep 24, 2015)

I stopped playing NL quite a while ago. I only play every now and then and I don't think that will change when I have HHD.


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 25, 2015)

I think Happy home is gonna be an adventure game.... with a beginning middle and end.... no replayablility like in New leaf.... I really hope it doesn't end New leaf


----------



## Spongebob (Sep 25, 2015)

Yea I'm probably gonna move onto HHD. I've been playing NL since Christmas 2013 and my current town has been since July 2014. So I've pretty much done everything there is to do in NL. The only reason I still go on is to either play with friends or make sure pietro hasn't moved out.


----------



## Kess (Sep 28, 2015)

HHD will prob have the most of my attention for the next good bit, just like both of the Pokemon games did. And Mario lol. But I'll still be checking in my NL town every now and then.


----------



## Nena (Sep 29, 2015)

Wow i have a long way to go b4 i put down acnl seeing that I only started playing 8-21-15. And in 1 month i got plenty done b4 signing up to BellTreeForum site for friends, which I have to say ( thanks, because I have met afew cool ppl here). I have achh and when i play i only design 2 homes at a time and ive completed 2 facilities but i love nl better.  Have a great evening all


----------



## peniny (Sep 30, 2015)

i dont think i'd ever put down new leaf for happy home designer. hhd seems like exactly what it is, a spin-off, a side game. yes, it's for sure fun when my town has down time in new leaf or i have a little time to spare for a small game but i don't think i'll get addicted to it like i am new leaf. 

it's definitely frustrating going back and forth in between the two because i get used to the decorating aspect and then when i go back to new leaf i want to use the touch pad to place furniture and stuff haha


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Sep 30, 2015)

Nope. I've been playing NL pretty much daily since June of 2013, and even though HHD is a cute little game, it's more of a companion game to me. I play it for a couple hours when I'm done with NL for the day.


----------



## HHoney (Sep 30, 2015)

Flutterlove said:


> Nope. I've been playing NL pretty much daily since June of 2013, and even though HHD is a cute little game, it's more of a companion game to me. I play it for a couple hours when I'm done with NL for the day.



I have to agree with Flutterlove - HHD is a companion game for me. It's been a few days since I've been in my NL towns, and it made me so totally happy. New Leaf is so much more fun and real, and yet HHD lets us all do things we've always wanted to do in NL (and CF, WW, etc.)

Companion. Not Replacement. At least for me.


----------



## MayorMiku_001 (Oct 2, 2015)

I still find myself playing New Leaf more than HHD. In my opinion HHD was both fun and boring at the same time.


----------



## cinny (Oct 2, 2015)

I have not played ACNL much this year but got HHD and like it.
I am thinking about restarting and make a new town on ACNL sometime soon.


----------



## Peep (Oct 2, 2015)

I have both ACNL and HHD. I don't play HHD as much as I thought I would.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 3, 2015)

I love HHD, really I do, but the normal AC games have so much more of a variety of things to do for me to only want to design houses.  

That said I really really hope the next full game lets us design houses too. :3


----------



## Romaki (Nov 20, 2015)

Well, now HHD just seems like an addon, or something you just play for an hour a day.
I play it once I'm done with ACNL each day, just to relax a little.


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 21, 2015)

I probably would tbh. I'm much more into AC:GC than New Leaf anyway.


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 21, 2015)

no, HDD is a spin off game while New Leaf is a mainstream game. Very rarely will spin-offs be better than mainstreams.


----------



## Utsukishi (Nov 21, 2015)

Honestly, I haven't been playing much but I think I already play more ACHHD than ACNL. I mean I spent most of my time in NL trying to get new furniture to decorate all 4 of my houses and trying to come up with how to fit in all of my ideas and HHD made that possible.

I mean I might still play NL from time to time but it won't be as often as it used to be.


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Nov 21, 2015)

Nah, I don't think I'll stop playing acnl. I've seen people playing it on youtube. It looks like a cute little game, but not enough to hold my attention for long. I'll keep playing acnl. Until I get bored of it and quite for a few months like I always do XD But I always come back in the end.

Surprisingly, my friend did give up playing acnl when she got the new game. Which I though was odd. The game doesn't seem to gave enough content to replace a main series game.


----------



## AccfSally (Nov 21, 2015)

I actually been play NL more since I got ACHHD.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Nov 22, 2015)

I played Happy Home Designer about 15 times when I first got it. It's been over 3 weeks since I picked it up. I definitely prefer New Leaf.


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 23, 2015)

I actually never picked up HHD.  It just doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## mthaven (Nov 23, 2015)

I've been playing acnl for a while now, and I really enjoy it; I recently got achhd, and yes, it is fun, it doesn't keep me as entertained as acnl, that's just how I am.. Both are really fun though!


----------



## mayortash (Nov 24, 2015)

I've been playing both. I see HHD as more of a small time game, like a mobile game, and NL I spend more time and attention on. So for example, I might play HHD on my commute home because it's a set amount of time and I don't want to get too far into a request or have promised a villager something, only to have to stop and change trains and then forget.


----------



## Manah (Nov 24, 2015)

I stopped playing last year, so... xD

But yeah, I'm busy with HHD right now.


----------



## Maeka (Nov 24, 2015)

I still prefer New Leaf over Happy Home Designer. I played HHD for a few days straight but then I started only playing it whenever I got a new card to add to my collection. It's cute and fun but I feel like New Leaf has more to do in it.


----------

